
Is C++ fast? - bwidlar
https://zeuxcg.org/2019/01/17/is-c-fast/
======
chrisbennet
Why is he optimizing for compile times when his compile times are only 1/2
second?

~~~
naikrovek
Because for a single 1000 line file, a half of a second is an eternity.

